# Bulk water delivery....Newberry



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

We don't have a well at our camp and would like to find someone to deliver bulk potable water to camp to put into a tank. Is this even something that happens? A friend told me they used to do it at their place. Thought I'd give it a try. There is a hand pump well at a campground about 1/2 mile from our place, but filling 5 gallon jugs every day gets annoying!
No money for well just yet.....before anybody asks!:16suspect
Thought about maybe driving a 2" well myself, anybody have any experience with this? Cost? Feasability? etc.


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

check with the newberry fire dept. 
I see your name is pikelaker, did ya ask ron ricketts if he can help you out?? (he owns pike lake store/resort)

if you're by pike lake should be easy with all the sand. The point will cost $70-90 plus pipe.

where's your pic from?? chesborough lake??


----------



## Laketrotter (Jan 26, 2008)

Your soil condition and how deep the water table is will determine how difficult driving a well point. I put one 17 ft. down in a sand, gravel soil, using an augar style post hole digger for the first 6-8 ft and then pounded the pipe the rest of the way. It took 4-6 hours.


----------



## SpringCreek Rock (Jun 10, 2003)

Find yourself clean 55 gal plastic barrel and if needed use sighfon hose to fill jugs or your trailer with done this many of times, we live in newberry area would be more than glad to help ya out if needed ? just let us know we know the newberry are like the back of our hands. also we put in plastic points and pvc for our well at campworks great.


----------



## cabina (Jun 8, 2008)

my camp is also near newberry (no water) - the luce county park is a good place - they have a place to fill water jugs and showers!!! :lol:


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

SpringCreek Rock said:


> Find yourself clean 55 gal plastic barrel and if needed use sighfon hose to fill jugs or your trailer with done this many of times, we live in newberry area would be more than glad to help ya out if needed ? just let us know we know the newberry are like the back of our hands. also we put in plastic points and pvc for our well at campworks great.


 We got several 50 gal. plastic barrels that once had soft drink concentrate in them from a beverage distributor. Cost a few bucks each but worked well. Very heavy thought to haul around.


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, I didn't even know I had a pic! Once I found it, I knew what you were talking about! That pick is of the best dog in the world, Osgood looking out over Barclay Lake. Very small lake near Pike Lake.
This is the first time I've had the idea for bulk water, so I haven't asked up at the store. The wife is from California so we don't visit in the winter!
I do know that the store is for sale and is no longer in operation as of the end of last summer.
Thanks for the replies, I have some thinking to do!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Talk to people in your area that have wells and get an idea of where the water table is. if not too deep you can easily drive one your self. there are many books on this subject . I have driven a few and although it is indeed work, it is managable.


----------

